# BUZZBAITS



## Brower

over the winter i purchased a buzzbait and im waiting for spring to rip it out...i was wondering has anyone had any luck with buzzbaits for big bass?


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER

Yes they are a great and very exciting way to catch bass large or small.One thing to keep in mind when the fish hits WAIT!! untill you feel him to set the hook.That is the hardest thing to learn I feel in using a buzzer. Good luck


----------



## Brower

thanks for the advice i'll keep it in mind.


----------



## greenheadfallon

I have always had luck at sunset and up to an hour later. Just cast and keep it on the top water. :beer:


----------



## cut'em

Monster bass will eat Buzzbaits early in the am around wood and rock in my area (hudson river) If your having problems keeping it on top, cast out, and as soon as it hits rip the slack in and keep it from sinking start the reeling as soon as it hits the water. if still no luck get a higher speed reel.


----------



## goosebusters2

I've had luck with them, there a blast to catch bass on, double buzzers work well too, and are easier to keep on the surface.


----------



## Bore.224

I never had much luck with them, but I fish some tought terrain, only thing that works for me is Rebel poppers, Rapala floating minnows.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

My dad and I tore them up i remember one day when it was kinda rainy. Caught about 4 a peice in an hour. Biggest was about 2 1/2 pounds but i can't complain when you're catching fish.


----------



## Invector

Nabbed a few nice smallies with them in a few lakes here in ND. Hard part is trying to fend off the little pike.


----------



## rdneibch

buzz baits are a great" big bass" bait.from low light conditions to a bright sunny day if the bass are active and you can see them busting baitfish on the surface.i generally use a lunker lure brand and bow the wire from the head just above the hook to the line tie wich allows me to reel it alot slower.


----------



## jamesavp

I like buzz baits. Bass Love to explode on them. You can cover an area with buzzers faster than poppers, and spooks. One tip I can give you is to put a trailer hook on the buzzbait. All it is, is a hook and a little piece of plastic. You can get them near the spinnerbaits at walmart. The trailer hook will nab those bass that hit just short.


----------



## mnbirdhunter

had a real good opener using buzzbaits, caught lots of fish ranging from 4-7 pounds off of them. one thing that helps is to tip them with a grub. I always seem to catch more fish when i add one. another good lure i used was the HEDDON SUPER SPOOK JR.


----------



## Fishin Fanatic

BUZZBAITS RULE!!!! They flat out work and you ever know when you will hook up with a nice pike or muskie!! My 2 fishin buddies and myself have had nothin but great luck with them!!! I suggest using a double buzzbait for a slower retreive and try tipping it with a powerbait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brower

well guys thanks to all your help...i caught a nice(very nice) 8lb bass out of my buddies pond

thanks to all your help


----------

